# ارجوا المساعده



## I-A-T (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ...

 انا اريد منكم مساعده حيث ان المعهد الذي ادرس به طلب مني ان اعمل احد هذه المشاريع..

1-TOUCHLESS CAR WASH
2-AUTOMATION ORANGE JUICE
3-Musical Fountain

 حيث طلبوا مني ان احضر ديزان و ادوات التشغيل و الربمجه ...

 ارجوا ان تساعدوني بهذا المشروع لانه مشروع التخرج ....

 و شكرا ​


----------



## Eng.Nado (17 سبتمبر 2009)

للأسف انا لسه جديدة بالقسم,,,ولا أعلم شئ عن مشاريع التخرج,,,أرجو أن يفيدك الأعضاء الذين يعلمون ذلك,,,والله الموفق,,,أسفه لعدم إستطاعتى فى المساعدة


----------



## I-A-T (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوا من الذي يعرف ان يساعدني باي شيء


----------



## صناعي1 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان قسم الميكاترونكس هو القسم الانسب


----------



## I-A-T (19 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يا اخي صناعي ..

و ارجوا ان تساعدوني باسرع وقت ممكن ...


----------



## I-A-T (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوكم ساعدوني....

انا بحاجه لمساعدتكم


----------



## 5cffa1f19f271e056d (1 أكتوبر 2009)

I-A-T قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ...​
> 
> انا اريد منكم مساعده حيث ان المعهد الذي ادرس به طلب مني ان اعمل احد هذه المشاريع..​
> 1-TOUCHLESS CAR WASH
> ...


 http://www.richardlagendijk.nl/cip/article/index/c64_car_wash/en


----------



## الطيبات (2 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا الموقع فيه عدة مشاريع من بينها musical fountain بس للأسف أنا ضيعت اي سنه 
هو فلك ان تبحث عنه 
http://courses.ece.illinois.edu/ece445/?f=Projects&sem=spring2007 

وممكن تستفيد من الموقع


----------



## I-A-T (5 أكتوبر 2009)

خلاص يا خوان اخترت مشروع *touchless car wash

بس ابي مساعدتكم بديزاين و التول اللي نستخدمه...


*


----------

